# Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön



## Norgetorsk (30. Juli 2009)

Hi "Schwedenprofis"|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Fahre Anfang Oktober zum Helgasee nach süd Schweden. da der See sehr groß ist ( ca.55 km2 ) wäre es hilfreich einige Tipps im Vorfeld zu bekommen.
Weche Methode?|kopfkrat
Welche Tiefe?|kopfkrat
Hotspots?|kopfkrat
Köder und Farben?|kopfkrat

Ich weiß das ist eine ganze Menge aber auch kleine tipps sind ausserordendlich willkommen.#6

Norgetorsk


----------



## mymo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Moin Norgetorsk,

war vor zwei Wochen dort. Kann nur Aussagen für den nördlichen Teil ( Rtg Aby) machen. In Ufernähe ist immer ein kleiner Hecht oder ein paar Barsche beim spinnen drin (Ausnahme bestätigen die Regel). Die Musik spielt in den tiefen Stellen, die sich wie ein Tal durch den See ziehen. Sind im nördlichen Teil ca. 7-8m tief. Hier haben wir mit tief laufenden Wobblern (Manns -25 und Bomber) in den Farben
Firetiger gut gefangen. Die Fische (Hecht und Zander)hatten eine sehr gute Durchschnittsgröße. Bei den einheimischen Anglern hatten wir hauptsächlich grüne Köder gesehen auf der Jagd nach Zandern.
Es ist ein wunderschöner See, der abwechslungsreiche Untergründe bietet (Sand, Felsen). In den Abendstunden solltest Du dich an den tiefsten Stellen des Sees ( ca. 20m) begeben und mit schlanken Wobblern in unterschiedlichen Tiefen schleppen (2m bis 7m). Wirst bestimmt auch die schwedischen Spezis dort treffen, die regelmäßig ihre Zander ziehen.
Wo kommst Du denn dort unter resp. welches Haus und wo?

mymo #6


----------



## Norgetorsk (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

*Hallo mymo*,

konnte leider erst jetzt Antworten.:c

Wir fahren wie gesagt zum ersten mal an den Helgesee, deswegen kenne ich mich auch noch nicht so richtig aus#c#c. Wir Haben ein tolles Haus gefunden, dass dirktement mam See liegt mit eigenem Steg und Boot vor dem Wohnzimmer. Der Besitzer spricht fliessend deutsch und hat in Berlin Studiert ( langes Telefonat )#x. Er hat auch noch 2 Weitere Häuser. Unser Haus trägt den Namen "Saunahaus", genaue lage muß ich erst noch erforschen. Teile sie dir dann aber gerne mit. Ich hoffe das in den ersten 3 Wochen im Oktober dort noch einiges geht. Habe mit Schwedischen Fanggründen so meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen dürfen|bigeyes. Hast du noch ein oder zwei Tipp's für den Oktober? Ansonsten war das schon sehr hilfreich.#6#6

Danke
Norgetorsk


----------



## Norgetorsk (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

So,

*jetzt noch einige Daten zum Ort.*

Die Angelgründe befinden sich im Nord -westlichen Teil des Sees. 
Das Haus liegt 10 km von Moheda und 20 km von Vaxjö entfernt. 
Angeblich sind dort gute Bestände an Hecht, Barsch, Zander und "Lachsforelle"|kopfkrat anzutreffen. 
Habe gerade mit dem Eigentümer Telefoniert, im Augenblick geht wohl gar-nichts........... . Das Wasser ist einfach zu warm. (Hoffentlich ist das im Oktober anders).
M. f. g.

Norgetorsk.


----------



## Gös-Catcher (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hallo,

die Jungs aus dem Angelladen in Växjö gehen unter anderen auch dort gerne speziell Zander angeln und können dir garantiert ein paar gute Tips zu diesem Gewässer geben, die haben mir im Juni diesen Jahres ein paar nette Fangfotos von dem See gezeigt (unter anderem ein 8 Kilo Zander). Sie geben dir bereitwillig Tips aus erster Hand, Angeltiefe, fängigste Wobbler und sehr gute Stellen (am besten eine Tiefenkarte mitnehmen, damit du dir diese gleich eintragen kannst). Halt dich an den schlanken ca. 40 Jahre alten Verkäufer mit den langen Haaren, der ist super Fit was das Thema Schleppen auf Zander angeht und ausserdem ein sehr sehr netter Gesprächspartner. Unter anderem habe ich dem auch meine guten Fänge dieses Jahr zu verdanken, speziell seine Ködertips sind echt Gold wert.

Hier hast du die Anschrift von dem Laden:

Cityfiske i Växjö AB
Linnégatan 20
SE-35233 Växjö
Telephon 46 (0) 470 - 172 55

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## mymo (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

@ Norgetorsk
Das könnte ganz in der Nähe unseres Standortes sein. Hast Du noch eine genauere Standortbeschreibung, dann kann ich es mal auf google rückverfolgen und evt. auf unsere Jagdstrecken zurückgreifen. 
Mach Dir man keine Sorgen betreffend der Aussagen zu den derzeitigen Fängen. Vielfach beruhen sie auf den Erfolg der einheimischen Angler, welche allerdings fast nur in den Abendstunden losgehen. Wir Urlaubsangler sind i.d.R. schon früh unterweg und bekommen schnell die "Beisszeit" heraus, die sich auch schon mal nur auf den morgen beziehen kann. Also, irgentwas geht immer.
"Lachsforelle" hatten wir nicht bei unseren Fängen.
Da uns der See sehr gut gefallen hat, das letzte Haus aber überhaupt nicht, wären wir (4 Männer)sehr an einer neuen Unterkunft interessiert. Würde mich daher sehr über Deine Unterkunft interessieren. Hier wäre Größe,Ausstattung,Preis und Ansprechpartner (Besitzer) interessant - gerne per PM.

@ Gös-Catcher
Sehr gute Information - danke -
Werde mit Sicherheit dort beim nächsten Mal einmal aufschlagen.

mymo#6


----------



## Norgetorsk (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hallo Mymo, hallo Gös Catcher.|good:


Dank für die tollen Tips. 
Das macht ja jede Menge Mut. Der Hinweis auf den Angelladen in Vaxjö ist Gold wert, werde sofort nach Ankunft Kontakt aufnehmen. 
Mymo Die Adresse stelle ich Dir als PN ein. Es giebt allerdings noch nicht viele Bilder aber was man sieht ist viel- versprechend. Ich bin ebenfalls noch auf der Suche nach Infos im Netz. Allerdings bedaure ich, dass es dort keine Aale geben soll. Das war laut Aussage des Eigentümers wohl früher der Fall. Die haben sie aber alle rausgefangen, überfischt:c:c. Schade eigendlich! Wenn euch noch etwas einfällt, medet euch einfach.#h#h

Norgetorsk#6


----------



## Gös-Catcher (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Ich hoffe du hattest nicht vor dich Anfang Oktober an diesem See hinzusetzen und auf Aal zu angeln?????? Nehm dir Hecht, Barsch und Zander vor, da haste genug zu tun, glaub mir, ausserdem kannst die aktiv befischen und nicht bei, im schwedischen Oktober doch schon etwas kühleren temperaturen, auf aal anzusitzen und zu warten. Schleppen, Schleppen, Schleppen.


----------



## Norgetorsk (8. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hallo Gös Catcher

Genauso wird es gemacht. Werde auch dank Eurer Tipps gut präpariert sein. :vik:
Danke noch einmal.

Norgetorsk#6


----------



## Lengangler (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hallo Norgetorsk,

kann man irgendwo etwas lesen wie es gelaufen ist?
Würde mich sehr interessieren!

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## kingsizer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Wie ist es denn gelaufen bei euch? Mich würden grob Fangtiefe, Köder und größte Fänge interessieren. Wo hattet ihr nochmal eure Unterkunft?
Petri und viele Grüße!


----------



## andi1985 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Bestimmt in den letzten 4 Jahren noch mal jemand dort gewesen? |supergri  Wurde vielleicht sogar der ein oder andere schöne Fisch gefangen?
Ende Mai gibt´s dann einen Bericht von mir


----------



## dragansche (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hallo @all,
wir wollen Anfang Juni hin. Wer hat für uns noch ein paar Tipps zu Ködern, Fangtiefe u.ä.? Mit welchem Gerät schleppt Ihr (Spinnrute mit wieviel g Wurfgewicht, Wobblergröße, Schnurstärke,...) Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. 
Gruß.


----------



## Fixit (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Ich bin Mitte Juni da und würde mich ebenfalls über ein paar Tips und Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
Werde auch berichten wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## memorie (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

moin,moin

tja, wissen wollnse alles, preisgeben tun se nix, ( die meisten ),
ich werd erst gar net fragen, wie, wo, was, wünsche allen anglern gutes fischen da oben,

gruß  karl


----------



## daniel_ (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

...tja wie fast immer... Ich schreibe daher auch schon deutlich weniger!


----------



## Schwedenangler (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

@ Daniel_ ...... |good: !!

Kaum jemand schreibt wirklich noch was im nachhinein |gr: . Info´s abgrasen und nie wieder was von sich hören lassen .
Schade aber leider Realität hier im Board  !


----------



## Askersund61 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

@Daniel, Schwedenangler: Leider habt ihr so recht mit euren Postings...Sehr schade, denn wenn die Stimmung im Board einmal ins Negative umgeschlagen hat, werden auch diejenigen, die nicht nur nehmen, sondern auch geben, mehr und mehr schweigen|uhoh:

Gruss Christoph


----------



## loete1970 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch in diesem Jahr wieder einen Bericht einstellen... |supergri


----------



## Tobias H. (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

So Urlaub fertig - Bericht auch gleich....

Hallo Leute,

da  ich diesen Bericht etwa 1000 mal bis zu meinem Urlaub gelesen habe  (nach Angeln im Helgasjön und dem Saunahaus gegoogelt) und mich jedes  mal darüber geärgert habe, dass keine Zusammenfassung von den Leuten  gekommen ist, die schon mal dort waren, möchte ich dies nun übernehmen.

Vorweg zum Haus (und allem was dazu gehört):
http://terrs.net/Deutsch/Home.html
Das  Saunahaus ist NICHT über ein Reisebüro in Deutschland zu buchen!! Man  MUSS Kontakt zum Vermieter aufnehmen. Dieser hat nicht wie oben  beschrieben in Deutschland studiert (das war sein Sohn), spricht aber  relativ gut deutsch. Das Haus ist einfach der absolute Traum, perfekter  ist es nicht möglich. Näher am Wasser kann man einfach nicht bauen. Aus  der Sauna sind es ca. 4m bis man vom Steg ins Wasser springen kann. Der  Ausblick ist überwältigend (ganz besonders der makellose und hell  leuchtende Sternenhimmel). Der Vermieter Per Arne Terrs ist mehr als  zuvorkommend und gibt einem gleich zu beginn das Gefühl heimisch zu  sein, er stattet einem mit allem was nötig ist (Angelkarten, Motorbot,  Mülltüten, Brennholz, usw.....) aus.

So nun zu unseren Freunden, den Fischen:
Das Angeln im Helgasjön ist sowohl schwierig wie auch ..... naja, toll halt #6. Die Wassertiefe wechselt schlagartig von "ich steh bis zum Hals im Wasser" auf über 12m Tiefe. 
Macht  nicht unseren Fehler (wir angeln in Deutschland fast nur auf Weißfische  und Aal) und nehmt auf jeden Fall ein Echoloot mit oder kauft eins im  Angelladen in Växjo oder im Outletcenter (Glasreich-Kosta).
Der  Erfolg war bei uns durch die mangelhafte Vorbereitung leider nicht wie  gewünscht, dennoch konnten wir ein paar schöne Hechte fangen (und  grillen - frischer und leckerer gehts einfach nicht).
Im Saunahaus  findet man - hauptsächlich weil Per einem sofort stolz davon erzählt -  ein "Handbuch". Eine Deutsche Familie aus Dortmund verbringt im  Saunahaus mehrere Monate im Jahr und der Sohn der Familie hat ein Buch  mit vielen wichtigen Tipps und Tricks geschrieben, dass das Angeln an  diesem schwierigen Gewässer für Einsteiger erleichtern soll.
Zum Angeln sei zuletzt gesagt: Schleppen hat mit ABSTAND die höchste Erfolgschance.

Bis dahin und viel Petri euch allen,

Tobias

Nachtrag: Mehr Bilder Gibts auf der nächsten Seite.
Nachtrag 2: Freizeitaktivitäten die man innerhalb von ca. 1h mit dem Auto erreichen kann
- Växjö (schöne kleine Stadt, Angelladen, Jachthafen, gute Restaurants, usw.)
- Glasreich / Elchpark Kosta
- Astrid Lindgren Welt
- Ziplining (2km am Stück)
Es gibt noch viel mehr aber das sind die Sachen die wir uns angeguckt haben und alle waren gut... Die Astrid Lindgren Welt ist allerdings ohne Kinder etwas öde.

PS.: Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:


----------



## Tobias H. (26. August 2015)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Die passten nicht mehr in den ersten Post.


----------



## Askersund61 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hej Tobias

Vielen Dank für den interessanten Bericht  Das Haus scheint wirklich ein echter Geheimtyp zu sein, macht einen richtig an, dort Ferien zu verbringen.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## loete1970 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Moin Tobias,

ja, das finde ich auch, tolle Bilder und sehr informeller Bericht. Habt Ihr neben den Hechten auch andere Fischarten gefangen?


----------



## daniel_ (27. August 2015)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Vielen Dank für den klasse Bericht.
OHne Echolot ist das wirklich schwierig, gerade weil sich die Wassertiefe im Südschweden mega schnell verändert.

VG
Daniel


----------



## Tobias H. (29. August 2015)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen!

An loete: Ja wir haben noch relativ viele kleine Barsche, Weißfische und einen Krebs (natürlich haben wir den Krebs wieder eingesetzt, diese dürfen nicht befischt werden) vom Ufer aus gefangen. 
Zander soll es auch einige geben, aber sogar die einheimischen Fischer sagen, dass es schwer ist diese zu erwischen.

Liebe Grüße,

Tobias


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wer hat einige Tips zum Helgasee/Helgasjön*

2 Wochen Helgasjön sind um und ich möchte mich mit einem kurzen Bericht für die Tipps bedanken, sowie auch zukünftige Angler Informieren.

 Für meinen allerersten Schwedenbesuch hätte es schlimmer kaum kommen können.

Genau in den 2 Wochen wo wir da waren schlug das Wetter um. So etwas habe ich in 30 Jahren angeln noch nicht erlebt.

Wir hatten von 4° bis 35° alle Temperaturen, Windstärken bis zu 70kmh, noch dazu wechselte die Windrichtung jeden Tag bzw. manchmal sogar im Minutentakt.

 An Vertrikalangeln war aufgrund der riesen Wellen nicht zu denken, so schleppten wir die meiste Zeit des Urlaubs allerdings hatten die Fische alles andere im Kopf als zu fressen, auch wenn auf dem Echolot mehr Fisch als Wasser war.

 Wir fingen zu dritt in 2 Wochen: 22 Hechte bis 85, 7 Zander und ein paar Barsche bis 38cm.

Keiner der fische die wir aßen hatte irgendwas im Magen.
 Das Gewässer ist schön und bietet viel Potential.

Der Vermieter (Fabian Terrs) hat wie oben falsch beschrieben, nicht in Deutschland studiert, spricht aber etwas deutsch und ist sehr zuvorkommend und gibt sich sehr viel Mühe, wird die Vermietung der Häuser und Boote aber voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr einstellen.

BG
Alex


----------

